# T-Jet fray stuff



## martybauer31

So, being a newbie to T-Jet fray style cars in the last year, I have compiled a list of links and info that I thought might be useful to all, hope it helps you all as much as it has me!

http://www.gregsgarage.itgo.com/ Greg Davis Bodies, the Alfa Romeo does well, ask him to drill the body posts as well. He’s a really good guy.

http://www.kc-jets.mahorkc.com/ KC fray cars, very fast

http://members.aol.com/rthoracing/index.html RTHO, great tools and parts, his front ends excellent as are his gears

http://www.fandangoracing.com/ More Bodies 

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/ Sells tons of parts, ships quick

http://www.slotcartools.com/ More tools, the blueprinting pack is a good one to have

http://www.slotprospeedway.com/ Jim Nagy’s site, sells lots of T-Jet stuff, including the CNC gears and good pickup shoes and crown gears 

http://www.bat-jet.com/index.html has some decent tools, carries the PitPal break in box

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/howorld/ lots of T-Jet folks on this board

http://www.gohoracing.com/ Steve Godinez web site 

http://users.cescowildblue.com/jwsteed/newpage/tjet.htm JW’s, has tons of T-Jet stuff 

http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/slot_cars.htm Jag Hobbies, carries lots of parts as well

Here are some good info sites on building and testing fray cars

http://blake.prohosting.com/horacer/fraytesting.html

http://www.bat-jet.com/webspot/06fraytire.html

http://www.bat-jet.com/webspot/fraycar.html

http://bat-jet.com/webspot/fraycar06.html


----------



## martybauer31

*2006 fray winner specs*

1st place car:
chassis- #12 open rivit Car has been teched in 5 Frays
top plate- G w/stock gears also in 5 Frays
motor- red wire ohms at 16.4 15.8 16.5 balanced not trued
motor brushes- Wizzard
front end- Wizzard w/one sleeve and clear 306 size tires
rear end- Don Bourne 348 size tires
crown gear- GoGo
pinion- Wizzard
shoes- BSRT driver side AML passenger side
magnets- matched JL
body- Greg Davis Alfa 156 GTA

2nd place car:
chassis- #8 open rivit Also in 5 Frays
top plate- H w/stock gears
motor- christmas tree ohms at 18.2 18.0 18.2
motor brushes- Wizzard
front end- Wizzard w/one sleeve and clear 306 size tires
rear end- Don Bourne 350 size tires
crown gear- GoGo
pinion- Wizzard
shoes- BSRT driver side AML passenger side
magnets- matched JL
body- Greg Davis Alfa 156 GTA

5th Place car:

Body - Fandango Nissan 350Z (1st gen. Celica for team racing)
Chassis - open rivet 7
Gear plate - H with RT top gear set, stock pinion shaft/gear
Armature - red wire, 16.7-16.8-16.9, trued
Brushes - Wizzard
Magnets - matched
Front end - .325" RTHO w/single sleeve, .003" "side play"
Rear end - .346" Fandango Pimpin' Whitewalls/.0635" drill blank
Crown gear - Gogo, .005" "backlash"
Shoes - BSRT #504, 1.9g tension,
Springs - BSRT, cut 1 coil
Guide pin - BSRT .125"
Oil - bottom armature, Thunder Oil / everywhere else, Thomas'
Weight - 20.2g

Trek Lawlers 6th place car:
chassis- “D” open rivet Chassis (this was this cars first Fray built and tuned on Thursday at the Fray)
top plate- #7 w/stock gears (also in it’s first fray). The pinion and cluster gear holes were pressed to seal the motor and gear shaft tighter for less slop. The rear cluster gears were then pressed on to plate with .005” clearance between gears and plate.
motor- red wire, ohms at 16.2, 16.3, 16.5 balanced and trued. Motor was pressed on with stock pinion gear with .005” clearance between motor and plate
motor brushes- Wizzard
front end- RTHO RT-245 low front end with .305” O-ring tires
rear end- .065” drill blank axle with Trek Lawler .342” size white foam sponge silicone tires
crown gear- Larry Thomas was shimmed with .003" clearance giving .003" backlash on the crown gear
shoes- BSRT’s on both sides with 5 grams of tension on each side
magnets- zapped and matched JL’s
body- Fandango Celica
guide pin- stock BSRT replacement cut to .147” in height
total car weight – 20.0 grams


----------

